# NFL PLAYOFFS PICK EMS



## DVINNY (Jan 2, 2011)

I will post the link and password here after todays games are done, and the Playoff seeds are set.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey I'm a fan of #1, and you like #2. At least neither one of us like feet...

Could be a fun AFC title game if it comes to it.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 3, 2011)

^^ Hopefully, it will be nothing like the last meeting.

HERE IS THE GROUP INFO

In order to join the group, just go to Pro Football Pick'em

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem

, and click the "Join Group" button. From there, enter the following information...

Group ID#: 83662

Password: eb2500


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 3, 2011)

The link is telling me registration is now over? Is that a bum link?


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 3, 2011)

Lemme see


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 3, 2011)

You have been invited to join DVINNY's Private Group in Yahoo! Sports Pro Football Pick'em.

In order to join the group, just go to Pro Football Pick'em,

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem

and click the "Join Group" button. From there, enter the following information...

Group ID#: 83662

Password: eb2500

or try

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm in!







This will be DV and me on AFC title weekend if the seeding holds...


----------



## mark.herrmann (Jan 3, 2011)

It's telling me that registration is over. I didn't play this year, maybe you had to register before a certain date even if you wanted to join another group?


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 3, 2011)

yea...it's telling me that registration is over too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 3, 2011)

try this

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem/83662


----------



## mark.herrmann (Jan 3, 2011)

> There was a problem
> * You are not a member of this group. (Error #113)


That's okay... I probably would have lost anyway. After all, I'm a Dolphins fan.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't think that there is a link directly to the NFL Playoffs pickems, but if you make a pickset, then join a private group with the above info, you'll be fine.

The Manila Folders are in.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 3, 2011)

This is just winners and losers right? I'm not a pick against the spread guy.

With a miraculous comeback from Week 14 on, I won the VTE household football bet for this season. We pick a handful of games straight up each week. I was down 6 after Week 14, narrowed it in Week 15, swept week 16 to go 1 game up, and then furiously kept hitting reload on ESPN Gamecast during the 4th qtr of the Lions-Vikes game yesterday. After Detroit won, I clinched, and my wife looked like Tom Coughlin after the Eagles game.

I get a Pats sweatshirt of my choice for my troubles.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 3, 2011)

WINNERS AND LOSERS. NO SPREAD.

And you have to do what Wilheld said. Create a pick set, then join a group. Input group ID 83662 then password eb2500


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 3, 2011)

^ How about, losers spread 'em?


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 3, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> try this
> http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem/83662






mark.herrmann said:


> > There was a problem
> > * You are not a member of this group. (Error #113)
> 
> 
> That's okay... I probably would have lost anyway. After all, I'm a Dolphins fan.


VTE's link above gave me the same message. Then I signed into my Yahoo account, and tried the link, and it worked perfect.

Go sign in to Yahoo, or create a yahoo address if you need one, and jump in


----------



## mark.herrmann (Jan 4, 2011)

Weird, it's working for me today. I've done Yahoo games for years, and I have an entry in the Bowl challenge. Maybe it was a cookie thing, since I did a clean after work yesterday. Fire Tony Sparano is entered.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 4, 2011)

My predictions sure to go wrong were...

Ravens over Chiefs

Indy will de-feet the Jets

Packers over Eagles

Saints over Seahawks


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm in. Hopefully I actually set up up right this time.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 8, 2011)

bump

COME ON PEOPLE, hurry up and get in, just for the fun of it


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm 0 for 2 this week so far...


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 9, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm 0 for 2 this week so far...


Me too...


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 9, 2011)

We may have to get an EB.com office pool started,

cause I'm thinking a PIT/NE AFC championship and a PIT/ATL rematch for the Super Bowl

could get interesting.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I went 2-2 the first week and lists me in first, but someone who went 3-1 with the same number of points is in second? how does that work?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> I went 2-2 the first week and lists me in first, but someone who went 3-1 with the same number of points is in second? how does that work?


I was supremely confident that the Seaducks would get beat, so I put 16 confidence points on them. I think you only lost 4 confidence points on that one.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 17, 2011)

woohoo i'm still in 1st place...thankt you NYJ!!!!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 17, 2011)

^Put a sock in it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm having a really hard time deciding on this weeks picks. last week was easyclick click click click done.

The jets have the momentum going but has their underdog luck run out? The bears/packers spilt their games this season, so it is hard to choose... I don't believe the bears played their hardest for that last game against the packers and they have been getting better each week.

 :dunno:


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 19, 2011)

why is this topic still active? Football for the 2010-2011 seasonm ended last Sunday.

Go Bruins!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 21, 2011)

went online last night to make my picks and no one else has entered them...whats up?

waiting until last minute to see what everyone else did so you can plan accordingly? or just given up becasue your team is now out of the running?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 21, 2011)

> or just given up becasue your team is now out of the running?


I'll still pick games and all, it's just that I'm still in denial over last Sunday.

My wife and I are ultra-competitive in all things, except in things where one of us has a big advantage, like getting out of speeding tickets or writing our names in the snow, but the loser of our playoff bets after this week has to wear a Jets shirt to work the Friday before the Superbowl if they win this weekend.

On that note: DV - wave a terrible towel on my behalf ok?

They passed out white towels at the Pats game, which were quite appropriate in the 4th quarter. And the game was terrible, so it's close.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 21, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok, I made my picks.

My Superbowl is Jets vs. Bears.

I don't care in the NFC, and I hate the Jets, I just have a bad feeling about it.

I'll be in NY next weekend, and hope I don't have to pick up a copy of the fuckin' Post touting them going to Dallas.


----------



## Supe (Jan 23, 2011)

Not looking that way right now, but if the Jets DO make it... I'll send you a laminated copy


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 23, 2011)

darn it bears!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome to the "My Team Just Got Bounced From The Playoffs" club. We saved a seat for you.


----------



## Supe (Jan 24, 2011)

Still warm from last year! Wish that end of the first half fumble hadn't happened, could have changed that game entirely. I'll give them credit for a second half shutout and putting up some points at least.

Oh, and Jay Cutler is the biggest sissy in the NFL.

I hope Green Bay annihilates the Steelers.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not a Cutler guy, but rumor is he may have been playing on a shredded knee. Let's see what the MRI says before we kill the guy.


----------



## Supe (Jan 24, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm not a Cutler guy, but rumor is he may have been playing on a shredded knee. Let's see what the MRI says before we kill the guy.


This is professional sports. Guilty until proven innocent! If he's got the power to walk around the sidelines and onto the field to talk to Rodgers after the game, he could have played!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 24, 2011)

It probably just wasn't the knee. His insulin levels may have been out of whack too. but the 3rd string QB did a good job for that amount of time he gets to practice with the O line. Probably helped that GB didn't have film on him so they really didn't know his stlye of play.


----------



## Supe (Jan 24, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> It probably just wasn't the knee. His insulin levels may have been out of whack too. but the 3rd string QB did a good job for that amount of time he gets to practice with the O line. Probably helped that GB didn't have film on him so they really didn't know his stlye of play.


Despite that pick he threw, he looked surprisingly comfortable in the pocket, all things considered. He had one throw on that last drive in particular where he looked like he was going to get sacked from both sides, stepped forward, jumped to clear the O line and threw a completion. Not bad for someone whose adrenaline levels had to be through the frickin' roof.


----------



## Exengineer (Jan 24, 2011)

[SIZE=14pt]GO PACK GO![/SIZE]


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2011)

Bummer, took second. Being a bears fan there was NWIH I could pick greenbay to win


----------

